# Éditeur de texte



## geodel (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je cherche un petit éditeur de texte (style TextEdit) 
Et un tableur GRATUITS pour mon IPad2
Que puis je trouver sur AppStore ou ailleurs ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Septembre 2011)

Presque gratuit tu as pages et numbers qui font vraiment bien le boulot...


----------



## geodel (21 Septembre 2011)

Presque ... Mais bon .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,


Je n'ai pas de nom de logiciel à citer, mais ce long article peut donner quelques idées : http://www.urbanbike.com/index.php/...ir-un-outil-de-saisie-sur-ipad#When:19:00:01Z


----------



## geodel (22 Septembre 2011)

merci pour cette "courte réponse" 
et après une longue lecture, je ne sais plus quoi prendre ! ! ! 

Notesy ?
Plaintext ?
...


----------

